# DW rotundus vs Poorboys



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Thought I would do a test between the two. The only other wheel wax I have is poorboys, and I dont think it would have been fair to do a comaprison test against the nano sealants I have.

So wheels were cleaned with Espuma revolution, then were cheaned with DefinitiveWax pre wax cleanser.

Both were easy to apply and remove
I post up results after next few washes to see how they fair:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking forward too results after next few washes
good test mate


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one! 

I'm going to have to test DW Rotundus vs SV Autobarn when my ********** waxes turn up! 

How was the Rotundus? Nice and easy to use?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes mate, same as all their waxes. I used synthetic and ****** today also, synthetic was probably the harder of the 4 that i have used to remove, and was still no hardship. All were easier to remove than the AF desire.


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Good test im interested in the durability of Rotundus

:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Good test, the updates will be interesting. Poorboy's is a fave of mine but i'll have some DW Rotundus soon


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Which wheels did you choose, Front, Rear, one side?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Both look great, i have just got some Af mint rims so will test rotundus against that i think, i used to use poorboys but never really rated it tbh i always found collis 845 better


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice test, thanks for taking the time to conduct your review, I will watching this thread closely :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Whats the poorboys product? looks uber shiney!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Poorboys wheel sealant,been around for ages


----------



## Twentymac (Aug 15, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Whats the poorboys product? looks uber shiney!


Pretty sure thats only cause of the lighting difference in the photos


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

msb said:


> Both look great, i have just got some Af mint rims so will test rotundus against that i think, i used to use poorboys but never really rated it tbh i always found collis 845 better


I only sold my mint rims the other week, wish I had kept it for the test



john90 said:


> Which wheels did you choose, Front, Rear, one side?


Both front wheels, one wax on either side, waste of time doing it on the rears on this car as it has no build up on the back:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

heavyd said:


> I only sold my mint rims the other week, wish I had kept it for the test


No worries happy to do it and post it here for a comparison if you're ok with that:thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

msb said:


> No worries happy to do it and post it here for a comparison if you're ok with that:thumb:


of course:thumb: more the merrier

I got rid of my colly and my FK1000p or would have used those, only got boutique waxes left which I dont feel should be used on wheels...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

heavyd said:


> of course:thumb: more the merrier
> 
> I got rid of my colly and my FK1000p or would have used those, only got boutique waxes left which I dont feel should be used on wheels...


my collection is going that way also, recently got rid of vics hybrid, 476s, britemax vantage, pinnacle souveran etc etc, pretty much down to CCC's Fury, my AF wax and DW products:thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

msb said:


> my collection is going that way also, recently got rid of vics hybrid, 476s, britemax vantage, pinnacle souveran etc etc, pretty much down to CCC's Fury, my AF wax and DW products:thumb:


Sounds about the same, although I've kept the SV shield, britemax vantage and my CG50/50. my vics concours, CCC, 746s, 845, 1000p, glasur, Dodo juice, p21s, SV glacier, Desire and pinnacle souveran all went the journey though :doublesho


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Good test mate,both looking good


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, not even two weeks have passed, and around 500miles.
I gave both sides a pressure wash then a shampoo with a valetpro brush,

The poorboys side has brake dust baking on already, and has very little beading The brake dust wouldnt come off with the shampoo and brush, believe me I tried!





































The Rotundus had no baked on brake dust, and still had some beading


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Rotundus is a definate step up then:thumb:
Pretty much expected but still nice to see the product being tested


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I also played with Rotundus[on a 4 month old layer of opti-coat] yesterday,
im very happy with it looks,now im waiting for the durability factor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

heavyd said:


> Well, not even two weeks have passed, and around 500miles.
> I gave both sides a pressure wash then a shampoo with a valetpro brush,
> 
> The poorboys side has brake dust baking on already, and has very little beading The brake dust wouldnt come off with the shampoo and brush, believe me I tried!
> ...


Hi Dom,

How's this test going?


----------



## Mp412 (Jan 4, 2013)

On the photos it is an absolutely convincing result for Rotundus:thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

The car hasnt been washed since the last photos, will do an update next time it gets done, most likely at the weekend:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very interesting, havent ever been a fan of this PBs product, was one of my first buys :wall: will be interesting to see rotundus durability. thanks for the thread :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Put Rotundus and Mint Rims on my car last weekend, i will post my findings if i get chance to wash the car tomorrow


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Out of interest how many coats of PB wheel sealant was applied ??
Gonz.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Never liked poorboys, way to finicky,
Would this stuff touch nanolex/ceramishield head to head


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Jdudley90 said:


> Never liked poorboys, way to finicky,
> Would this stuff touch nanolex/ceramishield head to head


Not really as Rotudus is wax based, however this would........


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I washed the wheels as promised today. 
Before



















I then washed them with a valet pro style brush and espuma astro.

Poorboys side


















































Rotundus side.


































So there wasnt any build up on the rotundus side, and even when cleaning with the brush, the suface felt different, more slick than the poorboys side.
I'll post back in another month to see if its still holding up:thumb:
But so far I'm impressed with it as a wheel wax, and considering theres been salt on the roads, its holding up quite well


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Do you have pre-wash pics of both wheels, was the Rotundus wheel cleaner before cleaning?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

john90 said:


> Do you have pre-wash pics of both wheels, was the Rotundus wheel cleaner before cleaning?


Theyre on the post before yours?

Car is due a wash so will do an update when it gets done:thumb:


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh ok so the first pic is the poorboys before washing and the 2nd is the Rotundus before washing? 

Which wheel is kerb side?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

john90 said:


> Oh ok so the first pic is the poorboys before washing and the 2nd is the Rotundus before washing?
> 
> Which wheel is kerb side?


Correct. Rotundus is kerb side


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Gosh, probably even more impressive if its curbside, I would have thought that side of the road is generally dirtier than the centre (except outside lane of motorway maybe)


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Thought I would do an update.
The waxes have been on for over 2 months now, at the worst time of the year also! roads are continuoulsy full of salt, which is a challenge for any wheel wax.

Before

Poorboys









Rotundus









After pressure wash and a mild solution of espuma astro shampoo and a wheel brush

Poorboys

























Rotundus

























Its clear to see it protection is starting to drop off, but he Rotundus has clearly outdone the poorboys, and I think it has done quite well bearing in mind the time of year!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice update! :thumb:

I'm surprised you've got 2 months out of them to be honest, although the poorboys looks well and truly done.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Im going to give it another month to see if its totally gone by then,must admit, I was suprised it managed to last so long with the salt on the roads, and it only being a wax.
Im hoping to try and get hold of some ********** wax HCC Rim and I'll try that against Carpro DLUX, should be a more fair trial, be a tough one to pick a winner from those two!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm a little let down to be honest, I don't think I would want to take my wheels off every other month to renew the coating,
I've got ****** which I will be putting on my wheels when I get five minutes to get them off, but I think I will still be putting ceramishield underneath the wax following this


----------

